# a shallow sunday on the IRL



## Spoerle (Jan 7, 2009)

got up and out the door around 6:20. headed to spot number one just north of the railroad bridge. boy was it dead. after polin around there for a little bit i decided to go on the south side. i saw 2 scattered fish and one tailin. at this point i was ready to pack it up, the wind was howlin, fishin sucked, tired from last night, and so on. lol so i decided to hit one more spot a good ways south and on the east side of the river. at about 11:30 someone flipped the switch and i started to see some fish. i saw quiete a few tailin and to my suprise, they were very aggresive and hit my bait without even thinking about it first, and they were alotttt less spooky from what ive been seeing lately. i spotted most of the fish by the blue on their tails. they were completely lit up.anyways, got back to the ramp at around 1:30 and headed straight to louisis ;D probably the best way to finish any day. all fish were released. ended up with 6 reds and 2 trout. sorry bout the pics i was by myself today so they aint the best..but heres a couple...
11 spotter that was sittin in an old tire.  : wierd? yes, very. he was hungry tho




















little guy with an appetite


















this pic turned out kinda cool..










normally when i throw jerkbaits i use exudes. i decide to change my game today and throw a DOA jerkbait. i even put a jighead on it which i normally dont do. i caught all but one fish on this rig..the other fish came off a gulp..








well thats about it, a pretty crappy day turned out not so bad. cant wait to do it all over again next weekend...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty fish.



> at about 11:30 someone flipped the switch


Tide change will do that, incoming tide will kickstart the feed.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

So thats what they look like! Looks good for a slow day


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Real nice! I still can't get over those blue tails!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

No tide change this far in Brett, but the day-two-of-a-warm-up was definitely in effect.

Saturday morning, it had ot be in the 40's, got to almost 80 my afternoon. Sunday would have been day two, and once the sun got up they came out to eat after a couple days of laying low.

This time of year it's too cold early, the fish are deep until the sun warms them some. Almost like clockwork, or flipping a switch. 

Good thing you stuck it out, nice report.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No tide effect in the north end of the IRL.
Didn't know that. Local knowledge rules, every time.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

The very south end of Mosquito Lagoon is very similar to the north IRL. No tide, very little current even on the best days, and lately, not much water at all!


----------



## Spoerle (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks guys!! and B.Lee is absolutely right..and ya it was a verry good thing i stuck it out, i was startin to get worried bout a skunk!! not good..


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job, man! Love the spotty red. Congrats on turning nothing into something great. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

